# Planting Potatoes?



## wingman_19 (Mar 6, 2006)

I would appreciate any help about when to plant potatoes in the Grand Rapids area. I did a google search but couldn't find a definitive date. Thanks for any help.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

A friend of mine put them in this weekend


----------



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

I usually do not plant potatoes before April 25 and have planted as late as May 15. They have always done well. 

Some say to plant before May as they will miss a blight but I've never had that problem. I did plant one year on April 15....and lost the whole crop.


----------



## Cory (Sep 28, 2000)

I will be planting some for the first time this year also. I plan on following this schedule from Ortho's All About Vegtables book.

Now: Set out potatoes in warm sunny place so the sets start to grow.
April 24: Cut potatoes up so each piece has 1-2 sets and set them out to dry.
May 1: Plant potato sets in garden.


----------



## wingman_19 (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks for the info. Sounds like I need to wait a couple weeks to plant.


----------

